# breader



## stripernut (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm frying up some crappie filets tonight. I usually use the breader above, but want to try something different. I'd appreciate a homemade recipe if you have one to share. Also, do y'all just bread them, or do you do a milk/egg wash before breading? Thanks in advance for your help.
Best,
Wes


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

fried up some trout the other day, always milk/egg, helps the breading stick. I just use some zatarains breading... http://www.foodservicedirect.com/pr...Southern-Style-Crispy-Fried-Fish-24-Ounce.htm


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I also use the medium hot breader but from time to time I like to go back to the basics and use yellow corn meal salt and pepper. No egg


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Mix zataran's with chili powder, a little garlic powder, Cajun seasoning, and coarse black pepper. Use a milk wash and then enjoy!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Soak your fish completely in a bottle of Crystal hot sauce. Then dip in a milk egg wash and then batter them in that cheap yellow corn meal in the yellow bag. tastes awesome and the hot sauce just flavors. Does not make it hot.


----------

